# Wouldn't beta-blockers be better than SSRIs?



## DavidPT40 (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm on Paxil. 20mg a day. It makes me feel happier, mainly when I'm alone. It does relieve a little bit of my physical symptoms of anxiety, but not a significant amount. It also takes away much of my motivation (I believe due to the inverse relationship that Serotonin has with Dopamine).

So wouldn't taking beta-blockers be more effective? First, I would get my motivation back. Secondly, I would be rewarded in taking risks because my voice wouldn't be shakey and the physical symptoms of anxiety would be reduced.

If you have taken beta-blockers, please chime in, I would like to hear your experience with them.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

They only take away the physical symptoms of anxiety, not the anxiety itself.


----------



## Lupus (Oct 29, 2005)

Beta blockers didnt do anything for me.

But i have high blood preassure and have tried to take other BP meds and they didnt even put a dent into my BP. Im some sort of mutant in this department.


----------



## DavidPT40 (Jun 11, 2006)

But thats what causes my problems, the physical symptoms! For instance, I've given presentations many times, I am scared at the beginning always. But depending on how steady I can keep my voice and hands, my anxiety can either drop to almost none, or it can skyrocket.

So would a beta-blocker help me keep my voice steady and strong, and prevent trembling and blushing?


----------



## Lupus (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes, beta blockers tend to help with the physical symptoms.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

Take both, and a benzo if you can get one.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

If Paxil is helpful, you may not want to stop it in favor of beta blockers. Beta antagonists may aggravate depression and are not known to be effective for the treatment of generalized social phobia, but probably can help specific phobic situations like public speaking and so on. Also, pindolol is both a beta antagonist and a serotonin (5HT1A) agonist and can be used to augment antidepressant therapy, so it may be doubly helpful if added to Paxil (just a thought). 

I have found that low-dose atenolol (beta blocker), benzodiazepines Klonopin and Valium, Topamax (anticonvulsant), Provigil (anti-narcoleptic drug), and Parnate (MAOI) have all been helpful for my tremors to some extent.


----------



## gottagetthrough (Jan 25, 2004)

My experience with beta blockers was that it helped control the physical symptoms. I used it for one of my speeches in school and my voice was clear and not shaky, didn't blush, and heart rate was pretty normal. However, the anxiety in my head was certainly still there. Overall, I think its great to take as needed, such as presentations, interviews, etc. Not as a daily medicine however.


----------



## Mork (Apr 11, 2005)

I've found beta blockers very helpful in controlling physical symptoms of anxiety. I would give them a try. I use them on a as-needed basis.

I think the decision to stop paxil can be made independently from your decision to start a beta blocker. If paxil is helping and the side effects are tolerable I would keep with it.


----------



## nickguy (Feb 14, 2006)

I just started taking inderall and it helps break the cycle of anxiety.(which is mental, than physical, then more mental because of physical) When I'm not shaky and can talk (because of beta blockers) it makes a big difference.


----------



## DavidPT40 (Jun 11, 2006)

Are beta-blockers taken everyday, or on an 'as-needed' basis?


----------



## Lupus (Oct 29, 2005)

"as needed" unless you have high blood preassure.


----------



## deadphish (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm shaky pretty much every day though. So is OK to take them every day for me?


----------



## Lupus (Oct 29, 2005)

I wouldnt see why not unless you have low blood preassure to begin with.

When in doubt ask your doctor.


----------



## deadphish (Feb 24, 2005)

If anything I have high blood pressure. We've been talking about focusing on a heavier dose of Inderall and use xanax or valium for situationals. He's on vacation now and are gonna talk more about it next month.

My script is for 2x20mg per day. But I usually take 40mg at the start of the day or before a social situation. I have valium script for general anxiety and xanax for social basically.

We'll see what happens, mentally I can deal with anxiety most of the time. It's the outward symptoms that make it a problem and start the cycle.


----------



## Lupus (Oct 29, 2005)

He gave you valium and xanax? This man must be some sort of saint.


----------



## LoveThySelf (May 19, 2006)

I have some for as-needed use. I liked that it stopped the flushing (from anticipatory excitement) and the blushing (from being in the spotlight). Since I think a lot of my SA comes from fear of showing those physical symptoms these are a good option for me.


----------



## persistent1 (Dec 18, 2004)

Just an Idea but why not:

* daily: SSRI(Paxil, Lexapro,etc.)

as needed: Benzo

situational: Beta blocker*

For Social Anxiety, General Anxiety, and Depression it seems some regimen similiar to this would be best. If only our Doctors would go along with us! I have Lexapro(daily) and Ativan(occasional) and I plan on asking my Dr. for Inderal on my next visit. I am getting good results already but I feel like I could tweak them a little! I also may ask for Provigil to boost my motivation as well.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

I want some provigil. Wait, no I don't. Do I? :lol


----------

